# Neutering ...



## dhansen (Feb 3, 2014)

At what age do you recommend neutering a male LDG?  I really want him fixed to alleviate his "looking for love" tendencies.   I had my female spayed when she was just under 6 months, but have no idea with my male.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

I am not a fan of either. I don't like it before they are fully done growing. More important with the females than males. 
All my males and females are intact and none of them roam or wander. 18 months is my opinion.
Spaying early is the hype brought to you by many... I won't start... just so you know spaying early and before a first heat affects the dogs growth plates.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you Southern.  I really value your opinion and expertise!


----------

